# Smoking pasta noodles?



## floridasmoke1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Would this work? I came across one video where a guy said he just puts the dry spaghetti noodles in the smoker. 

I'm going to a little Italian dinner this week and was looking for something different to bring. 

Could I just put the dry noodles in there and get some smoke flavor? Will the dry noodles absorb anything? 

Any other suggestions, if not? Put cooked noodles in a pan of water and put in there?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2016)

They should absorb smoke. It will probably be subtle, but that's not a bed thing. It won't over power the dish.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Just dry? How long and what temp would you think?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'd cold smoke them for 3-4 hours.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Pardon mine inexperience. But what would cold smoking be? I have a Green Mountain pellet smoker. I can go pretty low on my temps. Can I cold smoke on here, or is cold smoking something altogether different?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2016)

FloridaSmoke1 said:


> Pardon mine inexperience. But what would cold smoking be? I have a Green Mountain pellet smoker. I can go pretty low on my temps. Can I cold smoke on here, or is cold smoking something altogether different?


Evening FS.  Cold smoking is just adding smoke to the product---meat, fruit, veggies, cheese, etc.  No heat is applied, so you're not actually cooking anything.  When cold smoking, you don't have any fire, or heat, in your smoker.  It generally requires an auxiliary smoke attachment--like an AMNPS from Amazen Products.

Hope this helps.

Gary


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Dec 17, 2016)

I see. So in my case, I can't cold smoke with what I have currently. 

Would the noodles work with a "hot/warm" smoke then?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes. Set you smoker to lowest setting and smoke away.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple hours? 

Just let it go and take one off every so often and taste it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2016)

FloridaSmoke1 said:


> Couple hours?
> 
> Just let it go and take one off every so often and taste it?



Even hot smoking the raw noodles I'd still go 3-4 hours. 

I'd do this a couple days in advance of your cook and don't seal them in an airtight container. Just like cheese this will allow thensmoke flavor to mellow. 

Since you're firing up the smoker add some salt or other spices to smoke too.


----------



## mowin (Dec 17, 2016)

. I'd try a hand full at a time. First try 30 min. Boil then taste. Go from there.  If your planning a dish that the uncooked noodles absord moisture as they cook in a sauce, then try small batches untill the desired results are achieved. 

Let us know how things turn out.


----------

